# MTB: 04/01 - Sunday morning ride



## MR. evil (Mar 30, 2012)

anyone up for a ride Sunday morning?

Penwood, W rez, Case, Mesh? If no takers Im going to hit up Batchelor Street again.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2012)

Maybe.  Gotta see how things go tomorrow.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 30, 2012)

Thinking about Case on Sunday as it dries really quick there and tomorrow looks wet


----------



## bvibert (Mar 31, 2012)

Not gonna happen for me.  I forgot we already had some plans... :-?


----------



## mattm59 (Mar 31, 2012)

hoping to hit Nass or Session tomorrow, or maybe Nepaug.Doesn't seem like we got too much sleet and snow. Figuring on around 2 hours. It always seems if I have someone else to ride with 90-120 minutes is good, but when I go solo I end up out for 4-5 hours. If you're interested 8602owe5082seven; bearing in mind I technically 
suck at this.



Aww, weathers looking shaky.   :roll:


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 31, 2012)

I think I am going to stay close to home and get in an early ride at batchelor street. Didn't get nearly enough of my weekend projects done today and a couple of them HAVE to get completed tomorrow.


----------



## mattm59 (Apr 1, 2012)

Pretty sure I'm going to hit Sessions around 10 or 11. Looks like the rain is supposed to hold off until 2.


----------



## STREETSKIER (Apr 1, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> I think I am going to stay close to home and get in an early ride at batchelor street. Didn't get nearly enough of my weekend projects done today and a couple of them HAVE to get completed tomorrow.



Nice I would love to ride there soon but today I'll ride local if I don't go to Stowe


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 2, 2012)

STREETSKIER said:


> Nice I would love to ride there soon but today I'll ride local if I don't go to Stowe



If you ever want a tour let me know.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 13, 2012)

mark500 said:


> If you will organize another tour in near future, please let me now.



I would be more than happy to give you a tour of Batchelor street some time.

Are you in W. Mass?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> I would be more than happy to give you a tour of Batchelor street some time.
> 
> Are you in W. Mass?



They were a spammer from India, which is why they've been banned.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> They were a spammer from India, which is why they've been banned.



Do you have to be local to ride here?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Do you have to be local to ride here?



Nope, but spammers aren't allowed...


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 13, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Do you have to be local to ride here?



No, just didn’t want to waste my time with a CT rider that at the end of the day would probably just whine and say its too far away for them.


(except for WoodCore)


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 13, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> No, just didn’t want to waste my time with a CT rider that at the end of the day would probably just whine and say its too far away for them.
> 
> 
> (except for WoodCore)



Plan a ride mid season when I can pedal more than a few miles, I can push a bike around the woods locally!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> No, just didn’t want to waste my time with a CT rider that at the end of the day would probably just whine and say its too far away for them.
> 
> 
> (except for WoodCore)



Why travel when we have the best riding in the east right here, in state??


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Why travel when we have the best riding in the east right here, in state??



For those with no sense of humor; that was a joke, BTW...


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Why travel when we have the best riding in the east right here, in state??



Unless you actualy ride outside of your state how would you know?



and yes.... I new you were joking.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> Unless you actualy ride outside of your state how would you know?



I read it on the Internet.


----------

